# Il Milan:"Siamo pronti al Settlement Agreement".



## admin (7 Dicembre 2017)

Il Milan, sul proprio sito, fa chiarezza sulle voci uscite in merito alla bocciatura del Voluntary Agreement.

Ecco quanto scritto dalla società rossonero:"Arrivano importanti segnali mediatici sul Voluntary Agreement, in attesa del pronunciamento ufficiale e definitivo dell’UEFA. Oltre a dichiarare il proprio massimo e costante rispetto nei confronti dell’istituzione europea, il Milan ha sempre dichiarato di essere pronto ad affrontare l’altra faccia della medaglia e cioè il Settlement Agreement. La proposta di Voluntary partita dalla società rossonera era una novità assoluta in tal senso, non essendoci precedenti a livello politico-calcistico europeo. Il Milan a novembre si era impegnato a fondo per la redazione e la strutturazione del proprio piano".



--------

Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 7 dicembre 2017, La Uefa ha bocciato il piano presentato dal Milan per il Voluntary Agreement. Anche in casa Milan ormai regna il pessimismo, per due condizioni poste dalla Uefa per l'eventuale sì al Voluntary: la prima che non ci sia nessuna instabilità nella proprietà e che, di conseguenza, il debito con Elliott venga rifinanziato entro domani (quando ci sarà l'ultima riunione della commissione Uefa). Al Milan serve più tempo, Almeno altri 30 giorni. Inoltre, la Uefa pretende garanzie sulle perdite, per circa 150 milioni, da qui a quando arriverà il pareggio di bilancio. Pare che la Uefa si sia impuntata e chieda quei soldi, 150 milioni, in fidejussioni o addirittura l'intero importo come garanzia. Possibile che questa rigidità da parte dell'Uefa dipenda in buona parte dai dubbi su Yonghong Li. Dopo la bocciatura, dunque, si passerà al Settlement Agreement. Il Milan subirà e dovrà accettare una sanzioni e/o più limitazioni.


*La Gazzetta dello Sport: schiaffo al progetto di Yonghong Li ed all'immagine del club. Ed ora che succede? I rossoneri verranno sanzionati dall'Uefa. Anche se è presto per sapere come. Ad oggi il Milan potrebbe avere difficoltà anche a rientrare nel settlement. Ma se ne parlerà in primavera. Cosa prevede il settlement? Diversi paletti, tra i quali limitazione alle rose, alle spese e l'imposizione di bilanci specifici. Questa bocciatura rende il nuovo progetto sempre più complicato. La società rossonera è già alle prese con il prestito da saldare ad Elliott.*

La *Gazzetta conferma: mazzata Milan, bocciato il Voluntary. Da venerdì il club dovrà stringere la cinghia.

Corriere dello Sport: L'Uefa ha bocciato il piano del Milan. Domani la comunicazione ufficiale. Il club rossonero subirà una multa più vincoli al mercato.


Giovanni Capuano: "La Uefa non crede al piano di Fassone e Yonghong Li. L'approvazione del VA sarebbe stato una approvazione della bontà dell'operazione dei mesi scorsi, una scelta politica che la Uefa ha rifiutato di fare. Sarà impossibile ripetere campagne da oltre 200 milioni, e rappresenterà un ostacolo tutt'altro che irrilevante per riportare il club ad alti livelli.*


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Dicembre 2017)

ahah siamo al terrorismo puro ormai 

La UEFA intende vigilare per non creare precedenti, ma state certi che interessa un Milan ad alti livelli più a loro che a noi 
E' il gioco delle parti, che il VA venisse rigettato era tutto sommato prevedibile.

Adesso verrà avviata la procedura del settlement agreement, procedura già intrapresa da decine di club prima di noi.


----------



## IDRIVE (7 Dicembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> ahah siamo al terrorismo puro ormai
> 
> La UEFA intende vigilare per non creare precedenti, ma state certi che interessa un Milan ad alti livelli più a loro che a noi
> E' il gioco delle parti, che il VA venisse rigettato era tutto sommato prevedibile.
> ...


Sì, ma adesso che è stata intrapresa nei nostri confronti, agli occhi della stampa deve per forza passare come una catastrofe ineluttabile.


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Dicembre 2017)

Data del funerale? Oggi si gioca?


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Dicembre 2017)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Sì, ma adesso che è stata intrapresa nei nostri confronti, agli occhi della stampa deve per forza passare come una catastrofe ineluttabile.



Bravo. Personalmente non ci casco in questo gioco al massacro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Dicembre 2017)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Sì, ma adesso che è stata intrapresa nei nostri confronti, agli occhi della stampa deve per forza passare come una catastrofe ineluttabile.



Siamo NOI che abbiamo cercato il VA per non incorrere nel SA...adesso che ce lo bocciano non facciamo tanto spallucce che Fassone è da Maggio che ci lavora perché il rilancio in tempi brevi passava TUTTO da lì e da Milan China..

Quindi si facciamo come al solito che ci giriamo dall'altra parte..tanto noi siamo il Milan no? siamo belli sempre..va tutto beeeeene!!

Altri club l'hanno intrapresa, infatti la Roma ogni anno vende per finanziarsi..quindi preparatevi a salutare qualcuno...

L'inter per non cedere Perisic avete visto che mercato ridicolo ha fatto...e non ditemi "Eh ma sono primi"..intanto vediamo a Maggio e soprattutto capita di rado che prendi 3 giocatori normali e ti ritrovi a stare primo..(con icardi che comunque sta viaggiando fortissimo..sennò col cavolo erano lì)


----------



## Jackdvmilan (7 Dicembre 2017)

Quindi domani falliamo e si va in tribunale?


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Dicembre 2017)

Ma non capisco quale sia questo incredibile dramma nel caso si passasse al SA .


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Dicembre 2017)

Non capisco l'ironia. Non c'è molto da ridere francamente. Si prospettano scenari tutt'altro che positivi, col bilancio sotto la lente di ingrandimento della UEFA che ci impedirà di rinforzare la squadra nella maniera adeguata. Sti cinesi prima si sciacquano e meglio è. Qual è il piano adesso? Spero per lo meno che mettano come DS uno competente.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan, sul proprio sito, fa chiarezza sulle voci uscite in merito alla bocciatura del Voluntary Agreement.
> 
> Ecco quanto scritto dalla società rossonero:"Arrivano importanti segnali mediatici sul Voluntary Agreement, in attesa del pronunciamento ufficiale e definitivo dell’UEFA. Oltre a dichiarare il proprio massimo e costante rispetto nei confronti dell’istituzione europea, il Milan ha sempre dichiarato di essere pronto ad affrontare l’altra faccia della medaglia e cioè il Settlement Agreement. La proposta di Voluntary partita dalla società rossonera era una novità assoluta in tal senso, non essendoci precedenti a livello politico-calcistico europeo. Il Milan a novembre si era impegnato a fondo per la redazione e la strutturazione del proprio piano".
> 
> ...



Non mi pare ci fosse questo clamore mediatico quando fu varato il SA per Inter e Roma.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non capisco l'ironia. Non c'è molto da ridere francamente. Si prospettano scenari tutt'altro che positivi, col bilancio sotto la lente di ingrandimento della UEFA che ci impedirà di rinforzare la squadra nella maniera adeguata. Sti cinesi prima si sciacquano e meglio è. Qual è il piano adesso? Spero per lo meno che mettano come DS uno competente.



Cederai giocatori e nei limiti potresti sempre fare un mercato decente, puntando ad un allenatore importante. L'inter insegna.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Dicembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cederai giocatori e nei limiti potresti sempre fare un mercato decente, puntando ad un allenatore importante. L'inter insegna.


Servono persone competenti innanzitutto. Se il mercato lo fa Mirabelli combinerà altri danni. Speravo in questo benedetto VA e che qualcosa andasse per il verso giusto.


----------



## uolfetto (7 Dicembre 2017)

a questo punto il best case scenario sarebbe fare come l'as roma. ma ci vorrebbero sabatini o monchi per fare bene quel gioco lì. mirabelli è un po' un'incognita.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Servono persone competenti innanzitutto. Se il mercato lo fa Mirabelli combinerà altri danni. Speravo in questo benedetto VA e che qualcosa andasse per il verso giusto.



Mirabelli se le cose restassero tali (stagione negativa) saluterà la ciurma.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma non capisco quale sia questo incredibile dramma nel caso si passasse al SA .



Vincoli al mercato e sanzioni

In pratica ci possiamo sognare qualsiasi giocatore che costi più di 25 milioni...fate voi


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Dicembre 2017)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> a questo punto il best case scenario sarebbe fare come l'as roma. ma ci vorrebbero sabatini o monchi per fare bene quel gioco lì. mirabelli è un po' un'incognita.



Ovvero non vincere NULLA?...Se questo è il best case auguri....


----------



## Cataldinho (7 Dicembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> ahah siamo al terrorismo puro ormai
> 
> La UEFA intende vigilare per non creare precedenti, ma state certi che interessa un Milan ad alti livelli più a loro che a noi
> E' il gioco delle parti, che il VA venisse rigettato era tutto sommato prevedibile.
> ...


Non sono pratico di questo tipo di questioni, ma a sentire i media sembra quasi che sia qualcosa di gravemente sanzionatorio nei confronti del Milan. Però cercando un po ho trovato che moltissimi club hanno seguito tale percorso, in italia Inter e Roma, all'estero PSG Manchester City e Galatasaray.


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2017)

Ma il Settlement fosse così bello e fantastico come qualcuno dice, perché hanno speso tempo, denaro e 150 pqgine di dossier per chiedere il Voluntary?


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Dicembre 2017)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Non sono pratico di questo tipo di questioni, ma a sentire i media sembra quasi che sia qualcosa di gravemente sanzionatorio nei confronti del Milan. Però cercando un po ho trovato che moltissimi club hanno seguito tale percorso, in italia Inter e Roma, all'estero PSG Manchester City e Galatasaray.



Infatti. E' un gioco al massacro di tutta la stampa italiana, se non si fosse capito.
Vendono milioni di copie parlando di questo argomento, quindi hanno ragione loro eh intendiamoci... fanno benissimo


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma il Settlement fosse così bello e fantastico come qualcuno dice, perché hanno speso tempo, denaro e 150 pqgine di dossier per chiedere il Voluntary?



Non sarà una passeggiata, sicuro, ma nemmeno questo incubo catastrofico che vogliono dipingere.
Alla fine parliamo dellw UEFA, non del tribunale dell'Aia 

E' interesse prima di tutto della UEFA stessa salvaguardare una società storica e preziosa come il Milan. Stanno riformando la Champions perchè vogliono più ricavi, disperatamente, stanno addirittura valutando seriamente di modificare il regolamento e di far partecipare società come noi di diritto... figuriamoci se ci affossano.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma il Settlement fosse così bello e fantastico come qualcuno dice, perché hanno speso tempo, denaro e 150 pqgine di dossier per chiedere il Voluntary?



Infatti.

Lasciamo un attimo perdere PSG e City, ma entrare nel SA significa poi dover rispettare le condizioni che verranno poste.

Noi sbeffeggiamo la UEFAe il VA, ma poi le società devono rispettare le regole.

Ho detto di lasciar perdere PSG e City, perchè loro usano evidentemente trucchetti, ma trucchetti fatti con SOLDI VERI, quindi tanto trucchetti non sono.


----------



## Aron (7 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma non capisco quale sia questo incredibile dramma nel caso si passasse al SA .



Il vero dramma è che per quattro anni non ci sarà più la possibilità di fare campagne acquisti da 200 milioni.

Un'opportunità sprecata per prendere giovani tutti da verificare, giocatori che non spostano gli equilibri e presunti elementi buoni che fuori dal loro contesto stanno fallendo miseramente.

Era l'unica possibilità per prendere due/tre fuoriclasse che avrebbero gettato le vere basi per il futuro, invece abbiamo buttato via 200 milioni e rotti per un tipo di giocatori che anche col settlement agreement sarebbero rimasti accessibili. Chi invece poteva arrivare quest'estate e non è arrivato, resterà inaccessibile per anni.


Ci sono solo due variabili:

-la prossima stagione si spenderanno 200/300 milioni, con la consapevolezza che la Uefa multerà, limiterà la rosa e bloccherà il mercato per almeno un anno. Praticamente si allestirebbe una squadra che rimarrebbe bloccata senza altri innesti per almeno due anni. Ovviamente è un piano che richiederebbe un calciomercato virtualmente perfetto, non si può sbagliare una virgola

-si ricorrono ai magheggi del PSG, ma i magheggi del PSG li fa solo il PSG al momento, e la Uefa sta ancora svolgendo un'inchiesta. E' tutt'altro che scontato che il club parigino non paghi le conseguenze del caso Neymar. Anche a livello di arbitraggi capiremo quanto la Uefa sia incavolata col PSG.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Dicembre 2017)

#SPASAShow
Siamo Pronti Al Settlement Agreement Show


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Dicembre 2017)

Per la cronaca, queste sono tutte le 27 squadre che hanno sottoscritto il settlement agreement:

Anno 2014 (8 squadre)
Manchester City (Inghilterra)
Psg (Francia)
Galatasaray, Trabzonspor e Bursaspor (Turchia)
Zenit San Pietroburgo, Rubin Kazan e Anzhi (Russia)

Anno 2015 (14 squadre)
Besiktas e Karabukspor (Turchia)
FC Krasnodar, Lokomotiv Mosca e Rostov (Russia)
Monaco (Francia)
Sporting Lisbona (Portogallo)
CSKA Sofia (Bulgaria)
Inter e Roma (Italia)
Ruch Chorzòv (Polonia)
Hapoel Tel Aviv (Israele)
Panathinaikos (Grecia)
Hull City (Inghilterra)

Anno 2016 (4 squadre)
Fenerbache e Trabzonspor (Turchia)
FC Astana (Kazakistan)
GNK Dinamo Zagabria (Croazia)

Anno 2017 (1 squadra)
Porto (Portogallo)


----------



## Aron (7 Dicembre 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Servono persone competenti innanzitutto. Se il mercato lo fa Mirabelli combinerà altri danni. Speravo in questo benedetto VA e che qualcosa andasse per il verso giusto.



A Mirabelli non faranno gestire neanche la cucina di Casa Milan

Mirabelli e Fassone sono già negli almanacchi come i dirigenti più incapaci di tutta la storia della Serie A, saranno fortunati se troveranno incarichi al Crotone.


----------



## AllanX (7 Dicembre 2017)

Credo che il VA fosse l'ennesima scommessa della società dalla quale dipendeva il nostro futuro.
VA e Milan China erano alla base di tutto.
Se i nostri dirigenti non avessero creduto fermamente nel VA non avrebbero MAI stanziato 250 milioni di euro per il mercato estivo affidato a Mirabelli, viste le sanzioni a cui rischiavano di andare incontro.
A questo punto le ipotesi sono 3:
1) Fassone non è riuscito nell'UNICA cosa di cui doveva occuparsi nonostante le probabilità di riuscita fossero ottime
2) Il cinese ha rischiato tutto anche su questo, ed ha perso
3) Tutto come da programmi... Torna Silvio, non più criticabile, e l'italmilan


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma non capisco quale sia questo incredibile dramma nel caso si passasse al SA .



Vaglielo a spiegare Lollo, provaci.

In parte sono contento, perchè vedremo di che pasta sono fatti i Cinesi, ovvero se aggireranno come è facilissimo fare (PSG, l'Inter di quest'estate) il SA o si confermeranno dei morti di fame che vivono dei soldi delle cessioni (Pallotta il moralizzatore)


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il vero dramma è che per quattro anni non ci sarà più la possibilità di fare campagne acquisti da 200 milioni.
> 
> Un'opportunità sprecata per prendere giovani tutti da verificare, giocatori che non spostano gli equilibri e presunti elementi buoni che fuori dal loro contesto stanno fallendo miseramente.
> 
> ...



Oppure si rifinanzia il debito con Elliott, magari aprendo le porte a qualche socio 
Basta poco alla UEFA, non ti preoccupare. Non dovremo vendere Milanello.


----------



## Devil man (7 Dicembre 2017)

Stanno cercando di far sembrare il SA da una m.....a ad un marron glace.. Che bella questa dirigenza complimenti


----------



## Cataldinho (7 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma il Settlement fosse così bello e fantastico come qualcuno dice, perché hanno speso tempo, denaro e 150 pqgine di dossier per chiedere il Voluntary?


Da quanto ho capito, il Settlemente Agreement è la prassi. Il Voluntary Agreement è un opzione in più per quelle società che ritengono di avere potenzialità finanziare di crescita (che devono dimostrare) nel medio periodo, ma che inizialmente hanno in intenzione di fare forti investimenti. Una deroga iniziale al FPF praticamente, e da quel che leggo non lo aveva mai chiesto nessuno prima, quindi non dovvrebbe essere sorprendente che ci vadano coi piedi di piombo, o che addirittura lo osteggino.


----------



## Garrincha (7 Dicembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non sarà una passeggiata, sicuro, ma nemmeno questo incubo catastrofico che vogliono dipingere.
> Alla fine parliamo dellw UEFA, non del tribunale dell'Aia
> 
> E' interesse prima di tutto della UEFA stessa salvaguardare una società storica e preziosa come il Milan. Stanno riformando la Champions perchè vogliono più ricavi, disperatamente, stanno addirittura valutando seriamente di modificare il regolamento e di far partecipare società come noi di diritto... figuriamoci se ci affossano.



I parametri da rispettare saranno gli stessi che ti chiami Milan o ti chiami Porto, non diciamo che non cambierà nulla o che il Milan avrà un trattamento di favore, si dovrà sottostare a condizioni ben precise di bilancio perché come l'Uefa non ha voluto dare il cattivo esempio col VA altrettanto farà con l'applicare le sanzioni per SA, chi sognava di vedere partire tutta la vecchia guardia dovrà ricredersi


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> [...]
> 
> -si ricorrono ai magheggi del PSG, ma i magheggi del PSG li fa solo il PSG al momento, e la Uefa sta ancora svolgendo un'inchiesta. E' tutt'altro che scontato che il club parigino non paghi le conseguenze del caso Neymar. Anche a livello di arbitraggi capiremo quanto la Uefa sia incavolata col PSG.



Non è vero, hanno fatto magheggi anche City e Chelsea per anni, non ai livelli del PSG ovviamente che ha deriso apertamente la Uefa.
Aggiungici poi l'Inter quest'estate ed il suo SA fittizio.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (7 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan, sul proprio sito, fa chiarezza sulle voci uscite in merito alla bocciatura del Voluntary Agreement.
> 
> Ecco quanto scritto dalla società rossonero:"Arrivano importanti segnali mediatici sul Voluntary Agreement, in attesa del pronunciamento ufficiale e definitivo dell’UEFA. Oltre a dichiarare il proprio massimo e costante rispetto nei confronti dell’istituzione europea, il Milan ha sempre dichiarato di essere pronto ad affrontare l’altra faccia della medaglia e cioè il Settlement Agreement. La proposta di Voluntary partita dalla società rossonera era una novità assoluta in tal senso, non essendoci precedenti a livello politico-calcistico europeo. Il Milan a novembre si era impegnato a fondo per la redazione e la strutturazione del proprio piano".
> 
> ...



E certo, come no! Siamo pronti al SA così come lo eravamo al VA, vero Fassone?


----------



## Milanista (7 Dicembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cederai giocatori e nei limiti potresti sempre fare un mercato decente, puntando ad un allenatore importante. L'inter insegna.



Quand'è che capisci di essere veramente alla frutta? Quando devi ispirarti all'inter.


----------



## IDRIVE (7 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Siamo NOI che abbiamo cercato il VA per non incorrere nel SA...adesso che ce lo bocciano non facciamo tanto spallucce che Fassone è da Maggio che ci lavora perché il rilancio in tempi brevi passava TUTTO da lì e da Milan China..
> 
> Quindi si facciamo come al solito che ci giriamo dall'altra parte..tanto noi siamo il Milan no? siamo belli sempre..va tutto beeeeene!!
> 
> ...


Scusami, ma lo sanno anche i sassi che sarebbe stato infinitamente meglio se il Voluntary fosse stato accettato... che c'entra? Quali "spallucce"? E' ovvio che se bocciatura sarà (come ormai è palese) si tratta di tutto fuorchè di una buona notizia.
Io e altri intendevamo sottolineare che essendoci di mezzo il Milan, il trattamento dei media è stato vicino all'accanimento mediatico. Ricordi - ad esempio - un titolone a tutta pagina come quello di stamane sulla Gazzetta quando è accaduto lo stesso per Inter e Roma? Io no...


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Dicembre 2017)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> I parametri da rispettare saranno gli stessi che ti chiami Milan o ti chiami Porto, non diciamo che non cambierà nulla o che il Milan avrà un trattamento di favore, si dovrà sottostare a condizioni ben precise di bilancio perché come l'Uefa non ha voluto dare il cattivo esempio col VA altrettanto farà con l'applicare le sanzioni per SA, chi sognava di vedere partire tutta la vecchia guardia dovrà ricredersi



Vedremo. Il PSG quando era sotto l'Inquisizione della UEFA fece una sponsorizzazione farlocca di oltre 400 milioni... Il City addirittura due da oltre 300...
Come ho scritto non sarà una passeggiata, ma sicuro nemmeno una tragedia.

Parliamo della UEFA, non del Tribunale dell'Aia.


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Dicembre 2017)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Scusami, ma lo sanno anche i sassi che era meglio se il Voluntary veniva accettato... quali spallucce? E' ovvio che se bocciatura sarà (come ormai è palese) si tratta di tutto fuorchè di una buona notizia.
> Io e altri intendevamo sottolineare che essendoci di mezzo il Milan, il trattamento dei media è stato vicino all'accanimento mediatico. *Ricordi - ad esempio - un titolone a tutta pagina come quello di stamane sulla Gazzetta quando è accaduto lo stesso per Inter e Roma?*



Il Milan fa più notizia, il Milan è una squadra internazionale. 
Se noi saremo soggetti al SA finanziario ne parleranno anche in Inghilterra e Spagna, mentre della Rometta di turno non frega niente a nessuno.


----------



## Casnop (7 Dicembre 2017)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Non sono pratico di questo tipo di questioni, ma a sentire i media sembra quasi che sia qualcosa di gravemente sanzionatorio nei confronti del Milan. Però cercando un po ho trovato che moltissimi club hanno seguito tale percorso, in italia Inter e Roma, all'estero PSG Manchester City e Galatasaray.


Il controllo del parametro chiave, il saldo di gestione di esercizio, sarà valutato in modo aggregato per un certo numero di esercizi. Se, ad esempio, si imporrà di avere uno sbilancio aggregato di 30 milioni di euro in un triennio, il club dovrà conseguire saldi di gestione pro esercizio nel triennio, la cui somma algebrica dovrà essere almeno di -30 milioni. Si potrà, per assurdo, avere pareggio in due dei tre esercizi in osservazione, ma se l'altro riporterà uno sbilancio di 31 milioni di euro, si avrà violazione della regola imposta nel settlement agreement, e scatteranno sanzioni, sportive e/o economiche incidenti ai fini della partecipazione ad una competizione europea nella stagione successiva. Si intenderà la evidente differenza rispetto al voluntary agreement, che chiedeva il requisito secco del pareggio di bilancio (break even) al termine del periodo di osservazione (un quinquennio), e la desiderabilita' di quest'ultimo, ma il settlement agreement non è una condanna, solo un impulso ad una gestione virtuosa del club, con contenimento dei costi e ricorso a fonti di autofinanziamento (conto capitale da cessione di quote di patrimonio a terzi, ricavi gestione ordinaria). Non siamo in Siberia, insomma.


----------



## IDRIVE (7 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il Milan fa più notizia, il Milan è una squadra internazionale.
> Se noi saremo soggetti al SA finanziario ne parleranno anche in Inghilterra e Spagna, mentre della Rometta di turno non frega niente a nessuno.


Io infatti ho scritto di Roma e INTER... passi per la Roma, ma l'Inter? Niente di che... anzi, il fatto di aver concordato il Settlement mi ricordo venne fatto passare come un capolavoro di diplomazia della dirigenza nerazzurra, quando invece si trattava della semplice applicazione del regolamento.


----------



## Aron (7 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non è vero, hanno fatto magheggi anche City e Chelsea per anni, non ai livelli del PSG ovviamente che ha deriso apertamente la Uefa.
> Aggiungici poi l'Inter quest'estate ed il suo SA fittizio.



La fortuna del City è quella di avere iniziato a spendere tanto creando una base forte di giocatori prima che il settlement agreement entrasse in vigore. 
Inoltre il City ha uno stadio di proprietà e gioca nella Premier, il campionato più ricco in assoluto per cui le tv fanno ponti d'oro.

Il City e il Milan sono imparagonabili. 

Anche il PSG ha iniziato a spendere tanto prima che entrasse in vigore il settlement agreement, ma il PSG è comunque un caso a parte. Il PSG se ne sbatte del FPF, e le conseguenze di questa loro condotta è tutta da verificare. Il PSG è ancora sotto inchiesta e la Uefa rischia di compromettere l'intera credibilità del FPF se non sanziona il club parigino.

L'Inter ha fatto spese folli nell'estate di Joao Mario e Gabigoal, e nel mercato di pochi mesi fa ha chiuso i rubinetti. Cosa obbligatoria per il FPF a dispetto dei giornali che raccontavano di mercato faraonico nerazzurro.


Mettiamoci la firma per avere un Milan in stile Roma nei prossimi anni


----------



## Cataldinho (7 Dicembre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Il controllo del parametro chiave, il saldo di gestione di esercizio, sarà valutato in modo aggregato per un certo numero di esercizi. Se, ad esempio, si imporrà di avere uno sbilancio aggregato di 30 milioni di euro in un triennio, il club dovrà conseguire saldi di gestione pro esercizio nel triennio, la cui somma algebrica dovrà essere almeno di -30 milioni. Si potrà, per assurdo, avere pareggio in due dei tre esercizi in osservazione, ma se l'altro riporterà uno sbilancio di 31 milioni di euro, si avrà violazione della regola imposta nel settlement agreement, e scatteranno sanzioni, sportive e/o economiche incidenti ai fini della partecipazione ad una competizione europea nella stagione successiva. Si intenderà la evidente differenza rispetto al voluntary agreement, che chiedeva il requisito secco del pareggio di bilancio (break even) al termine del periodo di osservazione (un quinquennio), e la desiderabilita' di quest'ultimo, ma il settlement agreement non è una condanna, solo un impulso ad una gestione virtuosa del club, con contenimento dei costi e ricorso a fonti di autofinanziamento (conto capitale da cessione di quote di patrimonio a terzi, ricavi gestione ordinaria). Non siamo in Siberia, insomma.


Praticamente "se vuoi partecipare alle coppe al 100% delle tue potenzialità dei avere i conti a posto, e nel triennio ti è concesso massimo uno sgarro complessivo di 30 milioni, altrimenti ci saranno delle penalità del tipo restrizioni sulla rosa ecc ecc"


----------



## Aron (7 Dicembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Oppure si rifinanzia il debito con Elliott, magari aprendo le porte a qualche socio
> Basta poco alla UEFA, non ti preoccupare. Non dovremo vendere Milanello.



Ti dico solo che in questo momento confido più in una rivolta dei club che hanno le palle piene di questa ridicolaggine del FPF, ricorrendo alla solita minaccia della Super Lega separata dalla UEFA, piuttosto che in magheggi e avventatezze


----------



## PM3 (7 Dicembre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Il controllo del parametro chiave, il saldo di gestione di esercizio, sarà valutato in modo aggregato per un certo numero di esercizi. Se, ad esempio, si imporrà di avere uno sbilancio aggregato di 30 milioni di euro in un triennio, il club dovrà conseguire saldi di gestione pro esercizio nel triennio, la cui somma algebrica dovrà essere almeno di -30 milioni. Si potrà, per assurdo, avere pareggio in due dei tre esercizi in osservazione, ma se l'altro riporterà uno sbilancio di 31 milioni di euro, si avrà violazione della regola imposta nel settlement agreement, e scatteranno sanzioni, sportive e/o economiche incidenti ai fini della partecipazione ad una competizione europea nella stagione successiva. Si intenderà la evidente differenza rispetto al voluntary agreement, che chiedeva il requisito secco del pareggio di bilancio (break even) al termine del periodo di osservazione (un quinquennio), e la desiderabilita' di quest'ultimo, ma il settlement agreement non è una condanna, solo un impulso ad una gestione virtuosa del club, con contenimento dei costi e ricorso a fonti di autofinanziamento (conto capitale da cessione di quote di patrimonio a terzi, ricavi gestione ordinaria). Non siamo in Siberia, insomma.



Se funziona come il FPF non vengono esaminati gli utili o perdite di esercizio, ma solo alcune voci del bilancio strettamente correlate al mondo del calcio. Quindi si potrà avere un bilancio in perdita ma rientrare comunque nel FPF. 

Scusate, ho capito male o l'Inter, sotto SA, spese 160 ml nella famosa campagna acquisti di Gabigol e soci?
Comunque se non sbaglio il VA è stato introdotto quest'anno, quindi è inutile fare paragoni su come la stampa non ha espresso pareri negativi sul SA di Roma e Inter.


----------



## Casnop (7 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma il Settlement fosse così bello e fantastico come qualcuno dice, perché hanno speso tempo, denaro e 150 pqgine di dossier per chiedere il Voluntary?


Il settlement agreement non è 
bello e fantastico, è il voluntary agreement ad essere speciale. Un unico obiettivo, il pareggio di bilancio al termine del quinquennio; la possibilità per il club di indebitarsi verso i soci per la gestione ordinaria, ovvero la possibilità per i proprietari di investire a fondo perduto nel club, poiché i rimborsi di quei presunti finanziamenti possono essere accantonati a riserva dai soci nel club stesso; finanziare sbilanci con ulteriore deficit, ed invece nel settlement agreement il club deve liquidare patrimonio per ripianare. Tutto, in funzione del break even al termine del quinto anno. Diciamolo pure, una pacchia per ignoti finanzieri con casseforti piene di renmimbi alle Vergini Britanniche. Così, ora, diventano diligenti amministratori di club di calcio in Europa, con debiti da saldare e conti da pagare.


----------



## Casnop (7 Dicembre 2017)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Se funziona come il FPF non vengono esaminati gli utili o perdite di esercizio, ma solo alcune voci del bilancio strettamente correlate al mondo del calcio. Quindi si potrà avere un bilancio in perdita ma rientrare comunque nel FPF.
> 
> Scusate, ho capito male o l'Inter, sotto SA, spese 160 ml nella famosa campagna acquisti di Gabigol e soci?


Welcome package, beneficio temporaneo riservato ai nuovi proprietari. Poi, stop.


----------



## Cataldinho (7 Dicembre 2017)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Se funziona come il FPF non vengono esaminati gli utili o perdite di esercizio, ma solo alcune voci del bilancio strettamente correlate al mondo del calcio. Quindi si potrà avere un bilancio in perdita ma rientrare comunque nel FPF.
> 
> Scusate, ho capito male o l'Inter, sotto SA, spese 160 ml nella famosa campagna acquisti di Gabigol e soci?



_GIOCATORI ACQUISTATI NEL 2016-2017
Giocatore	Prezzo di acquisto
Joao Mario	45
Gabriel Barbosa	29,5
Antonio Candreva	25
Cristian Ansaldi	10,5
Gianluca Caprari (*)	5,5
TOTALE	115,5
Dati in milioni di euro	
(*) Ceduto in prestito al Pescara nella stagione 2016-2017


GIOCATORI RISCATTATI NEL 2016-2017
Giocatore	Prezzo di riscatto
Joao Miranda	13,24
Stevan Jovetic	16,07
Marcelo Brozovic	5,27
Eder	11,83
TOTALE	46,41
Dati in milioni di euro	


PREMI PAGATI NEL 2016-2017 SU ACQUISTI PRECEDENTI
Giocatore	Bonus pagato
Geoffrey Kondogbia (**)	9
Dati in milioni di euro	
(**) Acquistato nel 2015-2016 a 31 milioni, più 9 milioni di bonus pagati nel 2016-2017


GIOCATORI IN PRESTITO NEL 2016-2017
Giocatore	Costo del prestito
Roberto Gagliardini (***)	2
Dati in milioni di euro	
(***) Prestito biennale con riscatto fissato a 20 milioni (25-27 milioni compresi bonus)


TOTALE INVESTIMENTI INTER 2016-2017	172,91 milioni_


Ho trovato questo in un articolo su calcioefinanza di luglio scorso, dove paragonavano la situazione di Inter e Milan ai fini del FPF. Non so se sia attendibile però.


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> La fortuna del City è quella di avere iniziato a spendere tanto creando una base forte di giocatori prima che il settlement agreement entrasse in vigore.
> Inoltre il City ha uno stadio di proprietà e gioca nella Premier, il campionato più ricco in assoluto per cui le tv fanno ponti d'oro.
> 
> Il City e il Milan sono imparagonabili.
> ...



Borja Valero 5,5
Matias Vecino 24
Milan Skriniar 23 (8+ la ipervalutazione fittizia di Caprari)
Dalbert 20
Yann Karamoh 6
Facundo Colidio 6
Alessandro Bastoni 2,5
+ altri acquisti sotto la soglia di 1 milioni, tutti giovanissimi.

Cessioni:
Jeison Murillo 13
Stevan Jovetic 11
Jeison Murillo 8,5
Gary Medel 2,5 
+ 2-3 svincolati (Palacio, Andreolli etc..)

Aggiungici infine lo scambio di prestiti Cancelo-Kongdobia.

A me pare che l'Inter abbia fatto mercato, ha rivoluzionato mezza squadra anche quest'anno partendo da una situazione ben peggiore.


----------



## Casnop (7 Dicembre 2017)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Praticamente "se vuoi partecipare alle coppe al 100% delle tue potenzialità dei avere i conti a posto, e nel triennio ti è concesso massimo uno sgarro complessivo di 30 milioni, altrimenti ci saranno delle penalità del tipo restrizioni sulla rosa ecc ecc"


È così. Il saldo aggregato potrà ovviamente essere diverso, al club verrà forse concessa la possibilità di un saldo piu ampio per il primo periodo, ma il settlement agreement può contemplare impegni di rientro, o garanzie in tal senso, le cosiddette covenants, diverse ed ulteriori. Un percorso ad ostacoli, che si supera di slancio in un sol modo: ricavi, ricavi, ed ancora ricavi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Dicembre 2017)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Scusami, ma lo sanno anche i sassi che sarebbe stato infinitamente meglio se il Voluntary fosse stato accettato... che c'entra? Quali "spallucce"? E' ovvio che se bocciatura sarà (come ormai è palese) si tratta di tutto fuorchè di una buona notizia.
> Io e altri intendevamo sottolineare che essendoci di mezzo il Milan, il trattamento dei media è stato vicino all'accanimento mediatico. Ricordi - ad esempio - un titolone a tutta pagina come quello di stamane sulla Gazzetta quando è accaduto lo stesso per Inter e Roma? Io no...



L'accanimento c'è sempre ma noi ci siamo tirati la zappa sui piedi facendo i fighi prima..

Poi scusa, appunto perché siamo il Milan è logico che tutti siano più attenti..il blasone porta anche quello..

Se l'inter o la Roma escono agli ottavi di coppa a nessuno frega..se il Real esce ai quarti di champions è un'onta invece..

Lo status vale anche quando diventa un'handicap


----------



## mistergao (7 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan, sul proprio sito, fa chiarezza sulle voci uscite in merito alla bocciatura del Voluntary Agreement.
> 
> Ecco quanto scritto dalla società rossonero:"Arrivano importanti segnali mediatici sul Voluntary Agreement, in attesa del pronunciamento ufficiale e definitivo dell’UEFA. Oltre a dichiarare il proprio massimo e costante rispetto nei confronti dell’istituzione europea, *il Milan ha sempre dichiarato di essere pronto ad affrontare l’altra faccia della medaglia e cioè il Settlement Agreement*. La proposta di Voluntary partita dalla società rossonera era una novità assoluta in tal senso, non essendoci precedenti a livello politico-calcistico europeo. Il Milan a novembre si era impegnato a fondo per la redazione e la strutturazione del proprio piano".



Beh, è ovvio che dovete essere pronti, sennò ciao coppe...


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *L'accanimento c'è sempre ma noi ci siamo tirati la zappa sui piedi facendo i fighi prima..*
> 
> Poi scusa, appunto perché siamo il Milan è logico che tutti siano più attenti..il blasone porta anche quello..
> 
> ...



Purtroppo anche questo è vero.


----------



## mistergao (7 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma non capisco quale sia questo incredibile dramma nel caso si passasse al SA .



Dal mio punto di vista il dramma non è il settlement agreement, ma la motivazione che ha spinto l'UEFA a bocciare il voluntary agreement, ovvero i consistenti dubbi sulla proprietà. Secondo me è questa la parte più preoccupante dell'intera storia.


----------



## Aalpacaaa (7 Dicembre 2017)

Ennesima mazzata in una stagione da incubo, oltre il danno la beffa visto che a ridurci in questa situazione sono stati 2 ex interisti. E per chi non si è esaltato nemmeno in estate dopo le cose formali, i successi nei tornei dell'amicizia e le goleade agli albanesi... è davvero dura.


----------



## DrHouse (7 Dicembre 2017)

torno a scrivere con poca voglia, per diversi motivi, qui...

vi leggo, ma per mancanza di tempo e altro, non scrivo da una settimana...

leggo di varie inesattezze sugli Agreement dell'UEFA.

1. perchè il SA del Milan fa più rumore di altri?
non è il SA, è il mancato VA a far rumore.

L'UEFA ha imposto, per il FPF, il pareggio di bilancio entro il 2014.
in teoria, tutte le altre squadre a non esserci riuscite avrebbero dovuto restare fuori dalle competizioni UEFA.
cosa fare? una Champions senza Ibrahimovic, Aguero, e compagnia cantante, per far spazio a Gourcouff, Jermaine Defoe e altri? l'Uefa ci avrebbe rimesso.
si è inventata quindi gli Agreement, che sono patti di controllo per arrivare al pareggio veicolato da vincoli e paletti.
il SA di Roma e Inter non fa rumore perchè loro non hanno chiesto il VA: la Roma perchè non aveva i requisiti, l'Inter perchè non si sa per quale motivo non lo ha mai richiesto... o probabilmente era consapevole che con una situazione debitoria come quella che ha non lo avrebbero concesso, e non hanno "perso tempo".

2. il SA permette passivi più alti.
non è così vero. Anzi, tecnicamente sono le altre squadre ad avere questa possibilità.
il pareggio di bilancio (o il disavanzo max di 30 milioni coperto da aumento di capitale) è misurato nel triennio.
quindi in teoria il PSG può acquistare Neymar e Mbappè e fare un passivo di 300 milioni quest'anno, l'anno prossimo cedere Pastore, Cavani, Lucas, Drexler, Trapp e Silva e fare un attivo di 150 milioni, magari se vince la Champions anche 200 e rotti, e arrivare nel terzo anno a coprire il disavanzo.
Con il SA no. con il SA ogni 30 giugno si tirano le somme, perchè la strada per il pareggio è veicolata e condivisa con l'UEFA. solo con il VA hai un anno libero.

3. a noi che importa, tanto se continuiamo così non andiamo in Europa.
errato. l'Inter non è in UEFA ma deve rispettare il SA.
questo perchè l'Agreement si riferisce alla qualificazione scorsa.
nel caso del Milan il SA si riferirà alla qualificazione UEFA 2017-18. Senza un accordo il Milan, in passivo, non avrebbe potuto partecipare.
Ora, per questa partecipazione, dovrà rendere conto all'UEFA nei prossimi 3 anni, anche senza qualificazioni future.

4. il SA non sarà la fine del mondo.
questo è vero. a patto di alcune accortezze. che spero in dirigenza riescano a individuare.
per come si sono comportati, a me sembra che siano quasi dilettanti. e mi duole dirlo.
Fassone ha detto che avrebbero messo tutta la campagna acquisti a bilancio attuale.
ma era una misura adatta in caso di VA.
in caso di SA Fassone dovrebbe avere l'accortezza di bilanciare i 230 milioni in diversi esercizi. Non solo in termini di effettivi pagamenti, ma anche in termini di competenze finanziarie.
se avranno la capacità di fare questo, in teoria sarebbe anche possibile evitare diverse cessioni. e non sto scherzando.

5. quali scenari col SA?
non catastrofici, ma neanche indifferenti.
intanto avremo paletti, in caso di qualificazioni.
vi immaginate, se per qualche congiunzione astrale dovessimo arrivare quarti o vincere l'EL, dover andare in Champions con una rosa limitata a 22 elementi (di cui 8 del vivaio, tra nazionale e di club), e con vincoli sul saldo stile Inter 2016?
se abbiamo la fortuna di tenerci Donnarumma e Romagnoli, già le cose sarebbero diverse.
senza di loro, dobbiamo inventarci Zanellato e Gabbia negli effettivi 22, in più bisognerebbe tener fuori gli acquisti più costosi, come Bonucci, Kessie, Conti e Silva, per tenere in lista Abate, Montolivo, Borini e Zapata.
come ti presenti in EL?

siamo nei guai.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan, sul proprio sito, fa chiarezza sulle voci uscite in merito alla bocciatura del Voluntary Agreement.
> 
> Ecco quanto scritto dalla società rossonero:"Arrivano importanti segnali mediatici sul Voluntary Agreement, in attesa del pronunciamento ufficiale e definitivo dell’UEFA. Oltre a dichiarare il proprio massimo e costante rispetto nei confronti dell’istituzione europea, il Milan ha sempre dichiarato di essere pronto ad affrontare l’altra faccia della medaglia e cioè il Settlement Agreement. La proposta di Voluntary partita dalla società rossonera era una novità assoluta in tal senso, non essendoci precedenti a livello politico-calcistico europeo. Il Milan a novembre si era impegnato a fondo per la redazione e la strutturazione del proprio piano".
> 
> ...



La cosa che mi spaventa di più non è tanto la decisione in sè, penso dall'alba dei tempi che la UEFA e il suo fair play finanziario siano mega pagliacciate aggirabili in mille modi, se c'è la volontà di investire e se si hanno VERAMENTE i soldi... mi preoccupa il fatto che Conte con questi scenari potrebbe davvero rifiutarsi di venire a giugno.

E Conte serve come il pane.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Dicembre 2017)

.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Dicembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi spaventa di più non è tanto la decisione in sè, penso dall'alba dei tempi che la UEFA e il suo fair play finanziario siano mega pagliacciate aggirabili in mille modi, se c'è la volontà di investire e se si hanno VERAMENTE i soldi... mi preoccupa il fatto che Conte con questi scenari potrebbe davvero rifiutarsi di venire a giugno.
> 
> E Conte serve come il pane.



Conte?


Raga..iniziate a ragionare nei termini di Donadoni/Prandelli e se va bene trovare il nuovo Allegri per caso...sennò vi farete molto male


----------



## Aalpacaaa (7 Dicembre 2017)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Conte?
> 
> 
> Raga..iniziate a ragionare nei termini di Donadoni/Prandelli e se va bene trovare il nuovo Allegri per caso...sennò vi farete molto male



Eh ma sarebbe gravissimo. A me delle questioni societarie frega relativamente e lascio scannare le persone tra loro , ma su quelle tecniche poi mi arrabbio anch'io.
L'allenatore top deve essere la priorità per risalire.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Dicembre 2017)

Aalpacaaa ha scritto:


> Scusa hai ragione, abbasso il condom evviva Fassone e Mirabelli domano vado a comprarmi la maglietta e magari ci incontriamo così ti offro un caffè.



Evidentemente la parola equilibrio ti è oscura..

In ogni caso fai pure, sarò curioso di vedere i tuoi commenti se per caso a fine anno alzassimo l'EL o la coppa italia (ipotesi eh..)


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Dicembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Eh ma sarebbe gravissimo. A me delle questioni societarie frega relativamente e lascio scannare le persone tra loro , ma su quelle tecniche poi mi arrabbio anch'io.
> L'allenatore top deve essere la priorità per risalire.



Nessuno che sia già top verrà..non ci sono le condizioni così...
Venisse Conte sarebbe per una sua scelta del tipo "Mo dimostro che sono il migliore anche con un club messo a terra"
Ma nessuno ragiona così...


----------



## ilcondompelato (7 Dicembre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Infatti.
> 
> Lasciamo un attimo perdere PSG e City, ma entrare nel SA significa poi dover rispettare le condizioni che verranno poste.
> 
> ...




Stessa cosa che parzialmente sta replicando l'inda.
Ha magicamente portato il fatturato da 200 ad oltre 300 senza fare coppe.
Come è stato possibile??? Hanno semplicemente chiesto ad amici sponsor di sponsorizzare i prescritti, oltre ad aver loro autonomamente sponsorizzato alcune cose a prezzi esorbitanti e privi di logica (pinetina, trasformato in suning center)


----------



## Aalpacaaa (7 Dicembre 2017)

.


----------



## jacky (7 Dicembre 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Servono persone competenti innanzitutto.



.

Simone Inzaghi senza 2 dei migliori per distacco l'anno scorso, Wallace e Anderson, va a Genova e crea 8-9 palle gol giocando a calcio. Non punizioni o corner, ma giocando...

Poi poteva anche perdere sia chiaro, non sarebbe cambiato nulla nel mio giudizio.


----------



## ilcondompelato (7 Dicembre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> torno a scrivere con poca voglia, per diversi motivi, qui...
> 
> vi leggo, ma per mancanza di tempo e altro, non scrivo da una settimana...
> 
> ...



Da applausi


----------



## claudiop77 (7 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ti dico solo che in questo momento confido più in una rivolta dei club che hanno le palle piene di questa ridicolaggine del FPF, ricorrendo alla solita minaccia della Super Lega separata dalla UEFA, piuttosto che in magheggi e avventatezze



Sarebbe sacrosanto.


----------



## fra29 (7 Dicembre 2017)

Come già scritto da alcuni il vero problema non è il SA invece che VA ma la motivazione del no. Nubi sulla proprietà. Quindi o davvero sono cosi potenti da andare stile PSG vs. le restrizioni UEFA pur di non palesarsi oppure mi pare assurdo non mostrare dati certi sulla proprietà anche di fronte a questo snodo cruciale.
Qua davvero ci sono nubi dietro e possiamo aspettarci davvero qualsiasi cosa nei prossimi mesi..

Per il campo invece la situazione si fa drammatica considerando 
a. Mirabelli: che DS alla Sabatini ci sono?
b. Mister top: nessuno verrà mai da noi, anche uno Spalletti sarebbe oro.. lo stesso Sarri è rischioso. A noi serviva prima di tutto questo e sto giro salta tutto..

PS
Ah, Maldini...


----------



## Milanlove (7 Dicembre 2017)

Si poteva evitare di fare un goffo tentativo per il VA.

Se si sapeva benissimo che non ce lo avrebbero mai accettato, che senso ha avuto andare più volte dalla UEFA per provare di raccattare il VA? Giusto per farci sbeffeggiare una volta di più da tutti e per convincere definitivamente l'UEFA che la nostra proprietà non è attendibile.

E poi un giorno mi spiegheranno anche il senso dei 250 milioni buttati via questa estate.


----------

